# [suite a un emerge] je recompile en anglais[résolu]

## mickey08

Je ne l'ai pas vu de suite ... mais là j'ai eu un choc : je viens de recompiler la derniere version de bluefish et elle sort en anglais ! Je viens de m'apercevoir que gnome (un menu) est lui aussi en anglais !

Quelqu'un a une idée d'ou cela peut  provenir ? j'ai bien le souvenir que tu as été compilé en francais depuis que j'ai ma gentoo ... c'est du à un update ?

/off

purée le sda avec 42 minutes de scenes en plus ca le fait !

/fin du off

----------

## gr3mi

Salut !  :Smile: 

Désolé, je suis encore débutant sous gentoo, et je n'ai pas la solution à ton problème...

Mais j'aimerai bien savoir quelles sont les techniques pour franciser les packages gentoo ... ?

J'espère que cette question n'est pas trop "décalée" dans ce sujet...

Merci d'avance 

@+

GG

----------

## yuk159

Salut mickey,

Question bete : as tu verifie tes locales, savoir si elles sont toujours en fr_FR ?

@gr3mi : regarde le guide de localisation gentoo : tu aura deja pas mal de choses en francais  :Wink: 

----------

## SuperTomate

 *gr3mi wrote:*   

> Mais j'aimerai bien savoir quelles sont les techniques pour franciser les packages gentoo ... ?

 

Tu trouveras de l'aide pour franciser Gentoo dans le Guide de localisation.

----------

## gr3mi

Merci beaucoup yuk159 & SuperTomate  :Wink: 

@+

Gr3m1

----------

## mickey08

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> Salut mickey,
> 
> Question bete : as tu verifie tes locales, savoir si elles sont toujours en fr_FR ?
> 
> @gr3mi : regarde le guide de localisation gentoo : tu aura deja pas mal de choses en francais 

 

ben si c'est faire un echo $LANG

la réponse est oui toujours en fr_FR ...

d'ou le doute qui m'étreind !

là j'ai de plus en plus de chose qui repasse en anglais au fur et à mesure des updates !

----------

## yoyo

Regarde également les variables LC_ALL et LANGUAGE.

Si tu as suivi le guide de localisation, vérifie ce qu'il y a dans ton fichier "/etc/env.d/02locales" et s'il est correct, un petit "env-update" devrait remettre ton système d'aplomb...

----------

## mickey08

je vais voir à ca des qu'il a fini de compiler mozilla 1.5.1 ... ce qui va prendre un peu de temps  :Smile: 

merci yoyo  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *mickey08 wrote:*   

> je vais voir à ca des qu'il a fini de compiler mozilla 1.5.1 ... ce qui va prendre un peu de temps

 

Aaarghhh !!!!

J'ai compilé la version 1.4.1 cette nuit ...   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Bon, je vais aller me pendre ... (un café   :Wink:  ).

----------

## mickey08

vi vi moi ici hier j'ai compilé une 1.4.1 ... et ce matin paf la 1.5.1 ... ca fait bcp pour mon laptop mais bon hein faut ce qu'il faut  :Smile: 

ce n'est toujours pas fini à l'heure où je réponds !

----------

## mickey08

bon ben je n'ai pas de 02locales ceci explique peut etre cela ...

----------

## yoyo

En fait, ce fichier est une alternative présente dans le guide de localisation Gentoo dont SupeTomate donne le lien.

Je trouve cette méthode plus sûre et plus simple.

Essaie-la, tu vas l'adopter   :Wink:  .

----------

## mickey08

je m'y plonge !

hop : plouf

----------

## mickey08

ben ... ca a pas l'air de passer

j'ai vérifié mon profile.env et j'ai bien fr_FR dedans

j'ai crée un fichier 02locales avec lang="fr_Fr" dedans

fait un env-update

relogué

et bluefish ce compile toujours en anglais ...

----------

## SuperTomate

 *mickey08 wrote:*   

> et bluefish ce compile toujours en anglais ...

 

C'est pas un problème de compilation ! C'est un problème d'exécution.

Les variables d'internationalisation (pfiouuu, et ben ! ça va plus vite d'écrire i18n !...) sont utilisées quand tu lances l'application pour sélectionner le bon fichier de traduction (*.mo).

Essaie de faire :

```
$ export LANG="fr_FR"

$ monappli

[quitte l'application]

$ export LANG="de_DE"

$ monappli
```

Et attention aux majuscules/minuscules dans les noms de locales ("fr_FR") et dans le nom des variables ("LANG").

----------

## yoyo

A priori, sa variable LANG est bien positionnée (si la casse est respectée   :Rolling Eyes:  ).

Par contre, il est possible que certaines appli (kde, mozilla ...) nécessitent l'installation d'un paquet additionnel pour chaque langue ou une variable spécifique pour la compilation (openoffice).

Regarde du côté du changelog et de l'ebuild pour voir si c'est devenu le cas pour bluefish.

----------

## mickey08

deux choses pour apporter de l'eau a notre moulin :

bluefish je le compile à la main (les ebuilds vont pas assez vite) : il sortait en francais la semaine derniere et plus là

gnome est en parti en francais ... mais tout ce qui a été recompilé depuis ne l'est plus ...

moi j'y perds un peu mon latin !

----------

## mickey08

export LANG="fr_FR"

 ./bluefish

(process:5323): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

/usr/share/themes/Gorilla/gtk-2.0/iconrc:175: error: invalid string constant "gorilla-default", expected valid string constant

pom pom pom je suis bien embété moi avec tout ca !

----------

## mickey08

export LANG="fr_FR"

 ./bluefish

(process:5323): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.

        Using the fallback 'C' locale.

/usr/share/themes/Gorilla/gtk-2.0/iconrc:175: error: invalid string constant "gorilla-default", expected valid string constant

pom pom pom je suis bien embété moi avec tout ca !

----------

## yoyo

Et avec autre chose que bluefish, ta variable est reconnue ???

Et ton USEflag nls (Adds Native Language Support), il est bien activé ???

Essaie un "emerge -vp gcc" et poste le résultat.

----------

## mickey08

je fais ca sous peu !

je n'étais pas là ...enfin bref là ou j'étais je n'avais le net (ca existe encore des endroits pareils)

:/

----------

## mickey08

non non pas qu'avec bluefish ... gaim sort en anglais ...etc etc mais certains sont toujours en Francais .

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.3-r2  -static +nls -bootstrap +java -build

j'ai réfléchi je crois bien que j'ai du recompiler dans un emerge world un truc important style un bash ou un truc du genre (désolé je cherche depuis hier mais je ne retrouve plus le nom) mais c'est le truc qui passe par une phase tres longue ou sont crées plein de fr_FR etc etc ... c'est peut etre là qu'il n'a pas trouvé la config en franchais...

pour le flag yoyo j'admet que je ne comprend pas bien ou tu veux en venir...

désolé deux jours de cours en BEP m'ont un peu tué !

----------

## yoyo

 *mickey08 wrote:*   

> Calculating dependencies ...done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.3-r2  -static +nls -bootstrap +java -build
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Le flag "nls" est bien positionné   :Confused:  . Je donne sa description dans le post précédent : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities). Je suppose que cela ajoute le support de la langue d'utilisation définie dans les locales.

Peut-être "gettext" ??? Essaie de le ré-emerger en ayant vérifié tes locales ...

En dernier recours, ré-emerge gcc (toujours en ayant vérifié tes locales) ...

Mais à part ça, je commence à manquer d'idées   :Confused: 

----------

## mickey08

bon ben j'ai réémeger gcc .. et je sors toujours le meme message que ma locale est pas supportée...

bref j'ai du louper quelque chose !

ca c'est sur la page sur la localisation :

créer un fichier /etc/env.d/02local

et dans ce post je lis :

fichier "/etc/env.d/02locales" 

aprs c'est bien LANG="fr_FR" a mettre dedans ? 

j'ai comme un doute ...

----------

## mickey08

j'ai encore réémergé gcc ... et toujours pas de francais  à l'horizon ...

je ne sais plus trop quoi faire :/

----------

## SuperTomate

 *mickey08 wrote:*   

> j'ai encore réémergé gcc ... et toujours pas de francais  à l'horizon ...

 

Ca n'a absolument rien à voir avec gcc...

A la rigueur la glibc, car les locales standards proviennent d'elle...

Quoique sur la Gentoo, toutes les locales sont générées par défaut, donc tu ne devrais pas avoir de problème à ce niveau.

Tu peux tester le fonctionnement des locales comme ça :

```
$ date

Sun Nov 23 11:41:05 CET 2003

$ LANG="fr_FR" date

dim nov 23 11:41:08 CET 2003

$ LANG="de_DE" date

So Nov 23 11:41:12 CET 2003

$ LANG="fr_FR@euro" date

dim nov 23 11:41:20 CET 2003

$
```

Bon, je viens d'emerger bluefish-0.11 et voici comment je le lance :

```
$ bluefish

[il est en anglais]

$ LANG="fr_FR" bluefish

[il est en français]

$ LANG="de_DE" bluefish

[il est en allemand]

$ LANG="fr_FR@euro" bluefish

[il est en français]

$
```

Donc, ça marche ! Et avec la dernière version de Bluefish !

Dis-nous exactement quelle version t'essaies d'installer, comment tu t'y prends, comment est positionnée ta variable LANG au lancement de Bluefish, et quelle est la ligne de commande que tu tapes.

----------

## mickey08

ben cela n'a rien avoir avec bluefish en fait (meme si je m'en suis apercu grace à lui)

mikeb@gentoo mikeb $ lang="fr_FR" date

Sun Nov 23 13:34:02 CET 2003

mikeb@gentoo mikeb $ lang="de_DE" date

Sun Nov 23 13:34:14 CET 2003

voilà voila ...tout en anglais...

----------

## Leander256

C'est peut-être parce que tu n'as pas pris en compte la casse:

```
prog@glorfindel prog $ pipo=bla 

prog@glorfindel prog $ PIPO=blo

prog@glorfindel prog $ set

...

PIPO=blo

...

pipo=bla

```

----------

## mickey08

bon ben j'ai réémergé glibc ( 2 bonnes heures)

et au relogage je suis en francais  :Smile: 

j'ai tout de meme suivi les conseils de duf sur l'irc et crée un ~/.bashprofile avec 

export LANG="fr_FR"

export LC_ALL="fr_FR"

----------

## SuperTomate

 *mickey08 wrote:*   

> j'ai tout de meme suivi les conseils de duf sur l'irc et crée un ~/.bashprofile

 

C'est ~/.bash_profile pas ~/.bashprofile

Et il doit déjà exister ce fichier. Sinon, copie le (ainsi que .bashrc) depuis /etc/skel/ dans ~/

----------

## mickey08

hum il me l'a aussi dit sur irc ...

je dois bien avoué que je suis un éternel habitué de la lecture trop rapide

je m'en excuse aupres de vous.

merci à tous en tout cas : mon laptop à retrouver son francais  :Smile: 

----------

